# Compare - Nikon 35mm 1.4 vs. Nikon 24mm 1.4



## haring (Dec 14, 2010)

Are there any photos on the internet which compare these two lenses? I  have found a few of them but I haven't seen real life photos (people,  events, etc) which compare these two gems.
Is the bookeh the same wide open? Which AF is faster and more accurate on FF cameras?
Are they accurate in low light situation?

Thanks!


----------

